#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Таиланд и ислам

## Dorje Dugarov

Читал что в Таиланде много мусульман и что они нападают и убивают буддийских монахов и совершают (как и везде) терракты.

1. Откуда там мусульмане?
2. Зачем им это надо, нападать на мирных буддистов?
3. Как возможно, что бы буддисты Таиланда переходили в ислам, куда смотрят старейшины?

----------


## лесник

> Читал что в Таиланде много мусульман и что они нападают и убивают буддийских монахов и совершают (как и везде) терракты.
> 
> 1. Откуда там мусульмане?
> 2. Зачем им это надо, нападать на мирных буддистов?
> 3. Как возможно, что бы буддисты Таиланда переходили в ислам, куда смотрят старейшины?


Где Вы такое прочитали, если не секрет?

----------


## Иосиф В

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ислам_в_Таиланде



> Ислам в Таиланде — со второй половины XX века приобретает всё большее распространения. Это вторая по количеству верующих религия в государстве. Её исповедуют населяющие Таиланд малайцы, пакистанцы, тамилы и пенджабцы, а также беженцы-чамы из соседней с Таиландом Камбоджи. Ислам исповедуют в основном на юге страны.
> 
> Ислам в Таиланде распространён неравномерно. По общему количеству верующих это всего лишь около 7% от общей численности населения Таиланда. Исключение составляет Южный Таиланд. Так, в провинции Наратхиват ислам исповедует 82 % населения. Ислам являлся господствующий религией на территории аннексированного Таиландом султаната Патани. В четырёх провинциях Таиланда — Наратхиват, Яла, Паттани и Сатун — мусульмане (малайцы) составляют большинство населения.
> 
> Сейчас в Таиланде, по всей стране активно строятся мечети (с 2000 года их стало более 2000 в 38 провинциях), открываются всё новые медресе, так как по нескольким причинам увеличивается число последователей ислама:
> ислам обеспечивает социальное равенство и упраздняет кастовое деление общества;
> медресе дают бесплатное образование, как среднее так и высшие;
> протестом против политики государства, в частности, против развития в стране секс-туризма.
> 
> Отрицательное отношение к исламу формируется в Таиланде из-за определённого уровня экстремизма, который выражается в сериях террористических акций на улицах городов и в столице государства, а также сепаратизма и напряжённости, существующих на юге Таиланда.


По поводу террактов
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Война_в_Южном_Таиланде



> Война в Таиланде — Конфликт на юге Таиланда — война 3-х тайских провинций Яла, Паттани и Сонгкхла за освобождения от зависимости Таиланда, и становление либо независимым исламским государством, либо вхождение провинций в состав Малайзии


По ссылкам с Википедии можно понять зачем нападать на мирных буддистов.

Вопрос в связи с пн. 3
а что могут сделать старейшины? Для обычного народа буддизм такая же религия как и ислам, только вот мусульмане преуспели в доказательствах что он наиболее правилен, с т.з. религии естессно.

----------

Джигме (18.01.2011), Иван Денисов (23.10.2012), лесник (18.01.2011)

----------


## Бо

2. Власть, деньги
3. Монашество - не тюрьма, там никого насильно не держат. 

Вот пример того как христиане (свидетели иеговы?) увлекают буддийских монахов:

The Monk's Miraculous Healing from SEASIAN PEOPLES on Vimeo.

Монаха сбивает машина, доктор говорит что ногу ему придется ампутировать, ночью приходит какой то человек и говорит - тебе не придется ампутировать ногу, я ее исцелю - и уходя напоследок замечает - кстати меня зовут Иисус, но ни доктор, ни буддийский монах не знают кто такой Иисус (наверное очень глухая деревня) - монах наутро чудесным образом выздоравливает, потом к нему подходит парочка миссионеров (оч похоже на свидетелей иеговы) и говорят что они последователи живого Бога, чьего сына звали Иисус, монах тут же говорит - о! так вот кто такой Иисус, и уже сидит перед камерой с густыми волосами и в белой рубашке.

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Dondhup (18.01.2011), Ersh (18.01.2011), Ho Shim (23.08.2011), Джигме (18.01.2011), Стивен (23.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Читал что в Таиланде много мусульман и что они нападают и убивают буддийских монахов и совершают (как и везде) терракты.
> 
> 1. Откуда там мусульмане?
> 2. Зачем им это надо, нападать на мирных буддистов?
> 3. Как возможно, что бы буддисты Таиланда переходили в ислам, куда смотрят старейшины?



1. Иосиф В уже ответил.
2. Потому что не мирные могут ответить силой. 
3. Не все же люди имеют твердую веру в Три Драгоценности.

----------

Bob (22.10.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> 2. Власть, деньги
> 3. Монашество - не тюрьма, там никого насильно не держат. 
> 
> Вот пример того как христиане (свидетели иеговы?) увлекают буддийских монахов:
> 
> The Monk's Miraculous Healing from SEASIAN PEOPLES on Vimeo.
> 
> Монаха сбивает машина, доктор говорит что ногу ему придется ампутировать, ночью приходит какой то человек и говорит - тебе не придется ампутировать ногу, я ее исцелю - и уходя напоследок замечает - кстати меня зовут Иисус, но ни доктор, ни буддийский монах не знают кто такой Иисус (наверное очень глухая деревня) - монах наутро чудесным образом выздоравливает, потом к нему подходит парочка миссионеров (оч похоже на свидетелей иеговы) и говорят что они последователи живого Бога, чьего сына звали Иисус, монах тут же говорит - о! так вот кто такой Иисус, и уже сидит перед камерой с густыми волосами и в белой рубашке.



Я уже писал про похожие методы лживой пропаганды со стороны христиан в Индии, в том числе с использованием врачей, бесплатных школ и лекарств плацебо, которые заменяются на настоящие когда не христианин начинает молится "правильному" богу Иесусу. Похоже у них это по всей Азии практикуется.

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Dondhup (18.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.01.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

Ну дык.
Напутствие членам ордена Иезуитов.
Входите в мир кроткими овцами грызите его как свирепые волки а когда вас будут гнать как собак умейте уползать как змеи. Игнатий Лойола.

Пропаганда не бывает лживая или правдивая, она либо работает либо нет.

Просто сказывается тот факт что понимание сути Дхармы порой непосильная задача для среднего человека который воспитан с верой в высшие силы. Сами посудите, житель буддийского Тайланда сталкивается с представителем аврамисткой религии где все разложено с учетом существования Бога Творца, в то время как в Буддизме нет такого, Христианский или Мусульманский бог куда более участлив  и напоминает родителя, вот и "разводятся" на это простодушные миряне.
ИМХО.

----------

Алевлад (20.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Читал что в Таиланде много мусульман и что они нападают и убивают буддийских монахов и совершают (как и везде) терракты.
> 
> 1. Откуда там мусульмане?


С юга. Малайзия и Индонезия - исламские страны.



> 2. Зачем им это надо, нападать на мирных буддистов?


Джихад, однако. Тем более, что буддисты - не люди книги.



> 3. Как возможно, что бы буддисты Таиланда переходили в ислам, куда смотрят старейшины?


Насколько я знаю, там больше по национальному признаку. Тайские малайцы в основном.

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Eugeny (20.10.2012), Джигме (19.01.2011)

----------


## Edwardb

В смысле "не люди книги"?

----------


## Джигме

> В смысле "не люди книги"?


Это у мусульман такое деление на язычников-безбожников, которые не признают единого творца, и не тех кто признает. К последним относятся иудеи и христиане, так как тоже признают единого бога творца.

----------

Максимилианус (20.10.2012)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

> В смысле "не люди книги"?


В смысле, что не христиане. В исламе (в коране в частности) отношение к христианам (людям книги) все-же несколько более терпимое.

----------

Eugeny (20.10.2012)

----------


## Edwardb

Понятно, про это я знаю, просто не слышал термин люди книги, всё чаще "заблудшие братья".

----------


## Dondhup

Этот термин они часто употребляют.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Исторически мусульманские правители не считали буддистов, живших в таких регионах, как Афганистан, Центральная Азия и Индостан, «людьми Книги» в строгом смысле этого термина, как он употребляется в Коране для обозначения христиан и иудеев. Тем не менее, буддисты получили тот же статус и права, которыми обладали «люди Книги». Это означало, что они могли придерживаться своей религии до тех пор, пока платили специальный подушный налог. Таким образом, дискутируя с мусульманскими учеными, мы вместе исследовали значение термина «люди Книги». Я встречался с одним западно-африканским суфийским лидером из Гвинеи, который объяснил, что термин «люди Книги» означает людей, верящих в некие абстрактные принципы этики и нравственности, – в принципы, которые, в некотором смысле, создали или поддерживают порядок в мире. Этот термин не обязательно означает людей, признающих «Ветхий Завет». Кроме того, проводя более поздние изыскания, я был поражен тем, что на старотурецкий и согдийский языки – древние языки, на которых были доступны переводы буддийских текстов на территории современных Узбекистана и северного Афганистана, – термин «Дхарма» переводился заимствованным из греческого языка словом «nom», означающим «закон». Позже слово «nom» для обозначения «Дхармы» было позаимствовано из согдийского языка другими языками Центральной Азии, на которые переводились буддийские тексты, например уйгурским (один из тюркских языков) и монгольским. В современном монгольском языке слово «nom» означает не только «Дхарму»: оно имеет и дополнительное значение – «книга», и в частности означает книги, содержащие Дхарму в письменной форме.


 Некоторые общие черты ислама и буддизма: Беседа со Снежаной Акпинар и Алексом Берзиным

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2011)

----------


## Топпер

У Берзина вообще какой-то пунктик насчёт политкорректности по отношению к исламу. Так комментируя Калачакра тантру, место насчёт западных варваров с центром в Мекке, с которыми будет шамбалинская война, он пишет, что это вовсе не мусульмане, а некие отдельные плохие фанатики  :Frown:

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Eugeny (20.10.2012), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.08.2011), Tong Po (28.08.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2011)

----------


## Raudex

Как и в случае с Ланкой конфликт не носит выражено религиозный характер. Не заню как в Патани, планирую там побывать, но например в Хат Яе, мусульманском по сути городе я не заметил какого то хоть малейшего негатива по отношению к монахам,  и в аэропорте и на вокзале люди были подчёркнуто услужливы, кланялись и улыбались.

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Eugeny (20.10.2012)

----------


## Джигме

Дордже откуда у вас там мусульмане в Бурятии?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

киргизов, узбеков, татар везде хватает. не запрещать же им исповедывать свою религию.
правда появились бурятские последователи (человек 5), что не может не настораживать.
вон и Саид Бурятский наделал делов, стал самым крутым террористом за последие годы.

----------


## Джигме

То есть это гастарбайтеры в основном?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

да, гастарбайтеры и видимо боевики исламисты которые здесь отдыхают от тяжелых боев, также скрываются.

----------


## Azzey

> 2. Зачем им это надо, нападать на мирных буддистов?
> 3. Как возможно, что бы буддисты Таиланда переходили в ислам, куда смотрят старейшины?


Попытаюсь ответить на вопросы 2 и 3:
2. Как и любая другая теистическая религия, Ислам считает, что только он претендует на абсолютную истину. И самые радикальные мусульмане считают, что эту "абсолютную" истину можно насаждать силой.
3. Как уже говорилось выше, в основном, малайское население Таиланда переходит в Ислам.
Я добавлю лишь, что возможно у мусульман в Таиланде хрошо организована миссионерская деятельность, благодаря которой Ислам так прочно обосновался на территории Юго-Восточной Азии.

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

Мусульман в Тае около 5% населения по официальным данным. В основном это мусульмане из соседней Малайзии, а не арабы. Ни о каких случаях нападений мусульман на монахов-буддистов ни разу не слышал. И буддисты и мусульмане в Тае мирно сосуществуют, есть много мечетей в крупных тайских городах, а в аэропорту Бангкока "Суварнабхуми" есть даже специальная "муслим рум", комната для совершения мусульманами намаза.

----------


## Топпер

> Мусульман в Тае около 5% населения по официальным данным. В основном это мусульмане из соседней Малайзии, а не арабы. Ни о каких случаях нападений мусульман на монахов-буддистов ни разу не слышал. И буддисты и мусульмане в Тае мирно сосуществуют, есть много мечетей в крупных тайских городах, а в аэропорту Бангкока "Суварнабхуми" есть даже специальная "муслим рум", комната для совершения мусульманами намаза.


Вы на юг съездите. Двое монахов убиты взрывом бомбы на юге Таиланда

----------

Дондог (23.08.2011)

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

> Вы на юг съездите. Двое монахов убиты взрывом бомбы на юге Таиланда


На юге Тая гораздо большую обеспокоенность, чем мусульмане у тайцев вызывает т.н. "рашн мафия" в Паттайе.

----------

Артем Тараненко (23.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> На юге Тая гораздо большую обеспокоенность, чем мусульмане у тайцев вызывает т.н. "рашн мафия" в Паттайе.


В Паттайе не был. Не знаю. 
Вы в Тае живёте?

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

> В Паттайе не был. Не знаю. 
> Вы в Тае живёте?


Жил почти 2 года. И сейчас регулярно бываю. В Паттайю съездить любопытно. Совем другой Тай можно увидить. Хотя страхи тайцев с севера перед Паттайей и якобы русской мафией, на мой взгляд, беспочвенны.

----------


## Алексей Е

Интересно,какая обстановка должна быть, чтобы даже подрыв монахов не вызывал большой обеспокоенности.

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

У тайцев не принято внеше публично выражать гнев, возмущение, раздражжение итп эмоции. Это потеря лица. Все свои эмоции на людях тайцы выражают улыбкой. "Май пен рай"(ничего страшного, все в порядке) - вот ключевое тайское выражение, отражающее суть тайцев. Публичной истерики из за любого события здесь устраивать не будут. Это очень ментально здоровая нация, россиянам есть чему у них поучиться.

----------

Aion (24.08.2011), Алексей Е (23.08.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У тайцев не принято внеше публично выражать гнев, возмущение, раздражжение итп эмоции. Это потеря лица. Все свои эмоции на людях тайцы выражают улыбкой. "Май пен рай"(ничего страшного, все в порядке) - вот ключевое тайское выражение, отражающее суть тайцев. Публичной истерики из за любого события здесь устраивать не будут. Это очень ментально здоровая нация, россиянам есть чему у них поучиться.


У китайцев тоже не принято и считается потерей лица.
А вот ментальное здоровье с этим никак не связано.

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Dondhup (23.08.2011), Артем Тараненко (23.08.2011), Дондог (23.08.2011), Кузьмич (23.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> У тайцев не принято внеше публично выражать гнев, возмущение, раздражжение итп эмоции.


Наверное мне встречались неправильные тайцы. По крайней мере у меня создалось впечатление. что они достаточно искренни в проявлении своих эмоций в быту (на официозе. конечно. все по-другому). И барышни там весьма эмоционально и красочно показывают свое горе, и таксисты могут и за бамбуковую дубинку (аналог русской монтировки) похвататься, а уж когда импортный мачо в Паттайе хлопнул местную проститутку по заднице, то дело чуть до поножовщины не дошло. А какая была буря эмоций. когда мне рассказывали, что я из вражеского СССР, который убил папу. который ушел с американцами воевать за свободу Вьетнама, так тут любые выступления наших нациков простокинапростоки любительский спектакль рядом с фееричным шоу  :Smilie:  Но народ крайне доброжелательный и мирный (пока не заведется  :Smilie: )

----------

Дондог (23.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.08.2011)

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

Связано, поверьте. Это очень чувствуется когда из Королевства Таиланд проибывешь в суверенную российскую демократию и видишь издерганных, мрачных людей, готовых чиркнуть как спичка от любого конфликта. Кстати, китайцы в сравнении с тайцами очень эмоциональны и их публичное поведеные часто вызывет у тайцев, скажем так, некоторое недоумение.

----------

Aion (24.08.2011), Дондог (23.08.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> На юге Тая гораздо большую обеспокоенность, чем мусульмане у тайцев вызывает т.н. "рашн мафия" в Паттайе.


Не скажите, там вообще-то военное положение. Проездом в поезде наблюдал многочисленных бойцов патрулей и блокпосты на станциях.

Однако на бытовом уровне я сильных проблем с мусульманами не наблюдал, раз довелось даже ввязаться в длинный разговор о том "какая вера лучше"))) Притом мусульманин то видел что я монах и отдавал себе отчёт в том что я как минимум подготовлен теоретиццки хотя бы слегка.

а Паттая это в сущности не таиланд, это антикультурная резервация некая. Как и прочие места для отдыха фарангов.

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.08.2011), Zom (24.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.08.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Связано, поверьте. Это очень чувствуется когда из Королевства Таиланд проибывешь в суверенную российскую демократию и видишь издерганных, мрачных людей, готовых чиркнуть как спичка от любого конфликта.....


в точку! более того, через некоторое время сам начинаешь себя также вести.

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

Вы никогда не узнаете, что таец думает. Они доброжелательны и улыбаются всегда, но это не означает, что они офигительно рады вас видеть. Рассерженных тайцев и тайских проститутоке в гоу-гоу барах на Уолкине, бьющих коленом в лицо за что то там клиенту, я видел. Но это, еще раз повторюсь, потеря лица и очень осуждается. Кстати, не знаю почему тайцем не понравилось, что вы из СССР. Русских там любят. Хотя мото шлемы с нацистской символикой там свободно продаются.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> в точку! более того, через некоторое время сам начинаешь себя также вести.


Бханте, сгоняйте в Венесуэлу на Маргариту. Точно тоже самое  :Smilie:  Если у Вас зимой 30, а летом 35, то Ваш организм автоматом начнет себя вести адекватно. А когда у Вас летом + 30, а зимой - 30 и фиг вы в ближайшем лесу бананов нарубите, то тут и таец осерчает  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (24.08.2011), Кузьмич (23.08.2011), Наталья (23.03.2013)

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

Блокпосты и патрули встречаются и когда едишь из Тая в Камбоджу. Не думаю, что это военное положение, иначе фарангам вообще бы закрыли туда доступ. Просто близость границы сказывется. А Паттайя, вы правы, это такая тайская вольница, где тусуются фаранги и чиновники закрывают на многое глазща, тк этот курорт приносит огромные деньги.

----------


## Топпер

> Это очень ментально здоровая нация, россиянам есть чему у них поучиться.


Это очень большой вопрос. Возможно тайцам есть чему поучится у русских.

----------

Aion (24.08.2011), Zom (24.08.2011), Артем Тараненко (23.08.2011)

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

> Это очень большой вопрос. Возможно тайцам есть чему поучится у русских.


Возможно, но у русских сейчас не самое удачное время для проявления лучших наших качеств. Самим бы стержень найти, не то что уж быть примером для других.

----------

Aion (24.08.2011), Дондог (23.08.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Бханте, сгоняйте в Венесуэлу на Маргариту. Точно тоже самое  Если у Вас зимой 30, а летом 35, то Ваш организм автоматом начнет себя вести адекватно. А когда у Вас летом + 30, а зимой - 30 и фиг вы в ближайшем лесу бананов нарубите, то тут и таец осерчает


Нет, я думаю скорее тут не в климате дело, а в том что это общество уже несколько сотен лет находится в относительной стабильности, вне серьёзных социальных потрясений, под опекой царей-батюшек Чакри))) (игрушечные их цветные революции не в счёт). А в нашей несчастной стране веками только и делают, что издеваются над людьми, устраивая разные "эксперименты по выживанию".

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Tong Po (28.08.2013), Zom (24.08.2011), Дондог (23.08.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Блокпосты и патрули встречаются и когда едишь из Тая в Камбоджу. Не думаю, что это военное положение, иначе фарангам вообще бы закрыли туда доступ. Просто близость границы сказывется. А Паттайя, вы правы, это такая тайская вольница, где тусуются фаранги и чиновники закрывают на многое глазща, тк этот курорт приносит огромные деньги.


Нет это именно "режим чрезвычайного положения". введён в 3 ภาษายาวี-язычных провинциях - Патани, Яла и Наратхиват, на территории т.н. "Великого Патани".
Вы прокатитесь туда из любопытства, увидите всё сами. Кстати в самой Малайзии, в примыкающем к данным провинциям штате Келантан, который, считается самым мусульманским (в городе Кота Бару только мечети, ватов нет вовсе, ни одного) - ситуация как раз совершенно стабильная, и осмелюсь утверждать - дуржелюбная. Ходил там в чиваре - народ улыбался))). 

Фаранги в Патани тоже ездят, их понятно никто не трогает и не беспокоит, местные понимают что фаранг - это деньги, а деньги не лишние ни тайцам ни йаавии-мусульманам.

----------

Zom (24.08.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Интересно,какая обстановка должна быть, чтобы даже подрыв монахов не вызывал большой обеспокоенности.


Вызвал! Уж насколько я вне общества жил, но и мне газеты со взорванными монахами в лицо тыкали и в телеке были репортажи как выжившие ребята поправляются в госпитале.

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Zom (24.08.2011), Алексей Е (23.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2011)

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

> Нет это именно "режим чрезвычайного положения". введён в 3 ภาษายาวี-язычных провинциях - Патани, Яла и Наратхиват, на территории т.н. "Великого Патани".
> Вы прокатитесь туда из любопытства, увидите всё сами. Кстати в самой Малайзии, в примыкающем к данным провинциям штате Келантан, который, считается самым мусульманским (в городе Кота Бару только мечети, ватов нет вовсе, ни одного) - ситуация как раз совершенно стабильная, и осмелюсь утверждать - дуржелюбная. Ходил там в чиваре - народ улыбался))). 
> 
> Фаранги в Патани тоже ездят, их понятно никто не трогает и не беспокоит, местные понимают что фаранг - это деньги, а деньги не лишние ни тайцам ни йаавии-мусульманам.


В Патани и Малайзии не был. Но, уверяю вас, не меньшие терки у тайцев с камбоджийцами. Не так давно даже боестолкновение было на границе, с жертвами. Хотя и та и другая сторона буддисты. С Мьянмой у них тож не все гладко. Так что тут больше политика, а не религия. Я бы не преувеличивал исламского фактора в Тае.

----------

Дондог (23.08.2011)

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

> Вызвал! Уж насколько я вне общества жил, но и мне газеты со взорванными монахами в лицо тыкали и в телеке были репортажи как выжившие ребята поправляются в госпитале.


Если дело в мае было, я как раз в Бангкоке был, особого резонанса в прессе и тв не заметил. Больше все про предстоящие выборы речь шла.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Как и в случае с Ланкой конфликт не носит выражено религиозный характер. Не заню как в Патани, планирую там побывать, но например в Хат Яе, мусульманском по сути городе я не заметил какого то хоть малейшего негатива по отношению к монахам,  и в аэропорте и на вокзале люди были подчёркнуто услужливы, кланялись и улыбались.


на фото отец однокласника Ньянасихи Хамдуру

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Zom (24.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Я бы не преувеличивал исламского фактора в Тае.


хотел бы я с вами согласитсяВложение 0

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Raudex (23.08.2011), Zom (24.08.2011), Джигме (24.08.2011), Дондог (23.08.2011), Иргит (20.10.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> В Патани и Малайзии не был. ....  Я бы не преувеличивал исламского фактора в Тае.


Так сЪездите, всё сами увидите  :Wink:

----------

Zom (24.08.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Связано, поверьте. Это очень чувствуется когда из Королевства Таиланд проибывешь в суверенную российскую демократию и видишь издерганных, мрачных людей, готовых чиркнуть как спичка от любого конфликта. Кстати, китайцы в сравнении с тайцами очень эмоциональны и их публичное поведеные часто вызывет у тайцев, скажем так, некоторое недоумение.


Это от окружения зависит, у меня например вокруг таких людей практически нет.

----------

Дондог (24.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2011)

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

> Так сЪездите, всё сами увидите


Вы знаете, кто ищет, тот  найдет. В том числе и исламских террористов. Я жил в Бангкоке, ездил в северные провинции Тая, в Паттайю, Пхукет, Камбоджу. И уверяю Вас, нигде с исламским экстремизмом не сталкивался. Но если и в Британии ездить только по Ольстеру, то можно потом утверждать, что Англия наводнена ирландцами и англичанам жизни от них нет. Хотя проблема Британии вовсе не ирландцы, а совсем другая категория населения. Каждый, видимо, видит свой Тай.

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

По моему проблема мусульманского фактора (мусльмане это всего около 5% населения Тая, напомню) больше муссируется буддистами в России. В глазах же самих тайцев гораздо большей проблемой, повторюсь, является "мафия ратсия" в курортных районах Тая.  Хотя, и это, на мой взгляд, беспочвенно. Но компании в прессе с призывами приструнить "русскую мафию" возникают регулярно. Чего не разу не наблюдал в отношении якобы "исламской угрозы". Тем более, что тайцы очень уважительно относятся ко всем без исключения религиям.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Вы знаете, кто ищет, тот  найдет. В том числе и исламских террористов.  Каждый, видимо, видит свой Тай.


если вы не видите в траве змею, то не значит что змея не видит вас.

----------

Tong Po (28.08.2013), Zom (24.08.2011)

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

Что действительно реально опасно, например, в Бангкоке, это накленги. По незнакомым кварталам ночью лучше не шариться. Вот об этом надо предупреждать, собирающихся в Тай людей, а не пугать их исламскими террористами, с которыми они 99,9% там не встретятся.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

что такое накленги? или кто это такие?

----------


## Ким Банг Кок

> что такое накленги? или кто это такие?


 Очень агрессивно настроенные банды тайской молодежи. Типа наших скинхедов, только без рассовой окраски. Тайцы бояться с ними связываться. Могут изувечить или даже убить. В основном, в крупных городах. На курортах, где много фарангов, приносящих деньги,  накленгов нет. Там полиция борется с этим явлением. По крайней мере о них там я не слышал.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.08.2011), Артем Тараненко (24.08.2011), Дондог (24.08.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Что действительно реально опасно, например, в Бангкоке, это накленги. По незнакомым кварталам ночью лучше не шариться. Вот об этом надо предупреждать, собирающихся в Тай людей, а не пугать их исламскими террористами, с которыми они 99,9% там не встретятся.


Ну мы то по ночам не гуляем, не пристало нам ))) Тем более я что то не верю что гопник обидит монаха, мне вон даже бухие вай делали  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (24.08.2011), Bob (22.10.2012), Zom (24.08.2011), Джигме (24.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Тема разделена. Сообщения об эффективности методов религии выделены в отдельный тред.

----------


## Джигме

> Ну мы то по ночам не гуляем, не пристало нам ))) Тем более я что то не верю что гопник обидит монаха, мне вон даже бухие вай делали


Блин, хорошие же там гопники живут. Все, решено, собираюсь и еду в Тай на ПМЖ. :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

И не забудьте сразу стать монахом. Гопники, как-никак.

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Артем Тараненко (26.08.2011), Джигме (25.08.2011), Дондог (26.08.2011), Дхармананда (20.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2011)

----------


## Иргит

В Тайланде ещё и периодически взрывают, теракты происходят на юге в основном. Исламские группировки финансируются ЦРУ. Патайа и другие места скопления иностранцев напичканы агентурной разведкой, смотрите чтоб не завербовали )

----------


## Аурум

Ответ на третий вопрос, на мой взгляд, очень прост: Ислам _гораздо проще_ и понятнее чем Буддизм для простого неграмотного человека любой страны.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Ответ на третий вопрос, на мой взгляд, очень прост: Ислам _гораздо проще_ и понятнее чем Буддизм для простого неграмотного человека любой страны.


Ислам, настоящий Ислам, очень сложен, так как в Коране много чего приходится домысливать. Много аллегорий. Сложная метафизика. Настоящий Ислам - очень мирная религия. Также, как и христианство времен Антония Великого, как буддизм сам по себе.

Жестокой религию делают последующие поколения. Фанатики от буддизма тоже устраивали кровавые бойни в средневековом Тибете. Говорят, крестовые походы - цветочки по сравнению с кровавой резней в Тибете, когда фанатики одной школы резали оппонентов целыми монастырями. Распространение буддизма было не менее кровавым среди народов.

Религия ни при чем. Ее портят люди.

Думаю, пророк Мухаммед, не одобрил бы фанатизм последователей.

----------

Raudex (16.11.2012), Иргит (21.10.2012)

----------


## Аурум

Только вот "настоящий Ислам" существует только в теории.
Повторю свою мысль: в вероучительном, теоретическом и практическом плане Ислам для понимания простым неграмотным человеком гораздо проще того же Православия, и тем более проще во стократ Буддизма.

----------

Tong Po (28.08.2013)

----------


## Alex

Как раз наоборот: "первоначальный" ислам, насколько мы можем о нем знать из источников — весьма простая, если не сказать примитивная, система. А вот потом, действительно, появились весьма рафинированные модификации, порой, впрочем (я имею в виду радиальные шиитские и псевдошиитские школы), весьма далеко отстоящие от "оригинала".
Но фишка ислама даже не в простоте. Ислам, если в двух словах — мироутверждающая религия, на сто процентов сансарическая, в отличие от мироотрицающего буддизма.

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Raudex (16.11.2012), Tong Po (28.08.2013), Буль (22.10.2012), Вантус (22.10.2012), Кузьмич (20.10.2012), лесник (22.10.2012), Наталья (23.03.2013), Топпер- (21.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

Буддизм – это, конечно, круто и здорово. Но, когда читаешь мысли людей из серии "Я не читал, но осуждаю", то становится неприятно. Надо бы не только подержать Коран в руках, не только послушать его красивые аяты (кстати, только на арабском они звучит красивыми стихами, пение которых вдохновляет), а поразмышлять о нем в философском ключе.

Чтобы изучать буддизм, надо изучать ПК, а не строить свои представления о буддизме на основе лицезрения действий буддийских фанатиков. Тоже самое и про христианство и ислам. Тем более нельзя строить свое мнение о религиях, просматривая телевизор и читая СМИ. Ибо СМИ – это прививание точки зрения Системы людям. Лучше отключить зомбоящик и строить свое мнение о традициях на основе первоисточников.

Откровение Корана, так же как и другие Откровения авраамической традиции, со всеми своими логическими и грамматическими конструкциями, которые подлежат расшифровке и освоению, есть проекция мысли Трансцендентного.

Допустим, вы приходите на склад. В ящиках лежат запакованные винтовки, патроны, гранаты, трубы гранатометов. Все это лежит новенькое, смазанное, замечательное, но не актуализированное. Эти ящики надо взломать, содержимое раздать подготовленным людям. И тогда весь этот новенький смазанный потенциал бесконечной силы становится рабочим, гармонично применяемым. То же самое с аятами Корана, представляющими собой прекрасное оружие, которое запаковано. Его надо раздать, привести в гармоническое соответствие в сознании людей. Чтобы мысль людей была построена на расшифровке коранических аятов, фундаментальных коранических тезисов. Чтобы эта логика начала жить и дышать. В этом случае возникает зеркало, в котором человеческое сознание начинает себя видеть. Кроме того, в этом зеркале на определенном уровне постижения начинает (сначала вчерне, не ясно) отражаться замысел Трансцендентного.
Причем сам Коран считается человеческой проекцией некоей матери-книги, которая является архетипом всех откровений (В традиции ислама есть небесный Коран, а есть тот, который дан людям). 

Считается, что если удастся понимание смысла Корана, то мы поймем метафизику нашего существования. Увидим не только ту картину мира, которую можем обозреть изнутри себя в качестве наблюдателя (как в буддизме), но и, частично, ту, в которой мы представлены со стороны Трансцендентного. Вступить в контакт с Трансцендентным для решения этого вопроса мы не можем, так как Оно находится за пределами нашего постижения. Единственное, что мы можем – расшифровать мысли спускаемого нам Откровения, которые приспособлены для нашего понимания.

Читать Коран надо не глазами религиозного человека средних веков, а пользуясь всеми современными методами интерпретаций.


Я здесь как-то с иронией относился к тантре из-за нехватки информации о тибетском буддизме. А потом прочел, послушал, подумал. Если эти тексты воспринимать со стороны, то можно и посмеяться и пальцем у виска покрутить. Но их надо переживать изнутри, то есть практиковать. Тогда актуализируется их мощь. То же самое и с текстами других религий.


Да, кстати, насчет всех этих казусов в Тайланде, разрушением будд в Афганистане и других подобных дел:
все это мелочи жизни, если понять, что монотеизм всегда настроен на экспансию, на расширение территории и свержение идолов, а буддизм - на языческую пассивность и безропотное принятие Рока (В Коране есть момент, когда бедуины, представляющие собою язычников, в том числе и нас с вами, говорят: "Мы живем и мы умираем как трава, и нас убивает только Дахр (Рок)". Они не принимают возможность восстания против рока, они слагают голову перед ним. Это пассивное женское начало. В отличие от оппозиции року, религии восстания против рока, революции пророков, активного мужского начала). То есть встречается активная религия с пассивной религией. Естественно, вторая терпит поражение. Это просто чисто техническая сторона вопроса. Надо быть выше этого. Главное - основная идея религии и как ее понимаете Вы, а не внешняя сторона вещей.

----------

Alex (22.10.2012), Фил (22.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

> Чтобы изучать буддизм, надо изучать ПК, а не строить свои представления о буддизме на основе лицезрения действий буддийских фанатиков. Тоже самое и про христианство и ислам. Тем более нельзя строить свое мнение о религиях, просматривая телевизор и читая СМИ. Ибо СМИ – это прививание точки зрения Системы людям. Лучше отключить зомбоящик и строить свое мнение о традициях на основе первоисточников.


Вы даже не представляете, насколько я с Вами согласен. И уж кто, как не я, здесь на форуме главный исламист и эль-Каида. Но вот насчет философской глубины Корана (да, я арабским владею), увы, согласиться не могу. Еще раз повторю свой тезис: примитивная и простая религия в ходе своего развития, знакомства с иными вероучительными и философскими системами и т.д. во многом переросла саму себя и во многих своих ответвлениях действительно дала весьма интересные и вкусные плоды.

Впрочем, если Вы подкрепите свою точку зрения фактическим материалом, я бы с удовольствием с ним ознакомился и, не исключено, изменил бы свою.

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Tong Po (28.08.2013), Аурум (22.10.2012), лесник (22.10.2012), Топпер- (23.10.2012), Фил (22.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2012), Юань Дин (22.10.2012)

----------


## лесник

> Еще раз повторю свой тезис: примитивная и простая религия в ходе своего развития, знакомства с иными вероучительными и философскими системами и т.д. во многом переросла саму себя и во многих своих ответвлениях действительно дала весьма интересные и вкусные плоды.


А разве про буддизм нельзя того же сказать? Сравните изначальное учение Будды (мир ему) и дальнейшее развитие учения знаменитыми буддийскими мыслителями типа Нагарджуны? Красота дзэн, методы дзогчена, скульптуры и танка и многое другое также появляются потом и превращают буддизм в то, что мы сейчас знаем, как буддизм.

----------

Alex (22.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Вы даже не представляете, насколько я с Вами согласен. И уж кто, как не я, здесь на форуме главный исламист и эль-Каида. Но вот насчет философской глубины Корана (да, я арабским владею), увы, согласиться не могу. Еще раз повторю свой тезис: примитивная и простая религия в ходе своего развития, знакомства с иными вероучительными и философскими системами и т.д. во многом переросла саму себя и во многих своих ответвлениях действительно дала весьма интересные и вкусные плоды.
> 
> Впрочем, если Вы подкрепите свою точку зрения фактическим материалом, я бы с удовольствием с ним ознакомился и, не исключено, изменил бы свою.


Я с Вами полностью согласен насчет эволюции религии. Текст Корана тот же, а интерпретации эволюционируют, знакомства с другими религиозными системами обогащает. К тому же современный человек ищет новые интерпретации священным текстам, использует новый понятийный аппарат.
Вот, суфизм появился. Тоже от взаимодействия культур. В христианстве тоже много наносного, что его обогащает. Оно много взяло от греческой философии. Теперь это эдакая витиеватая мистическая система. И буддизм оброс. Люди говорят, амидаизм, например, появился при соприкосновении буддизма с христианством.

Про материалы: мне нравится философская система, построенная на довольно интересной интерпретации Корана, Гейдара Джахидовича Джемаля (см. лекции на его сайте). Нравится его вольная трактовка, без религиозной косности. Если интересно, конечно.

Очень приятно знать, что буддист интересуется арабским языком, который, несомненно, не прост для европейского голосового аппарата. Мне нравится пение Корана на арабском. Однажды услышал пение суры Аль-Фатиха (поет шейх Мишари бин Рашид аль-Афаси) во время утреннего намаза. Я тогда о Коране вообще представления не имел. Очень красиво. С тех пор она у меня в телефоне как сигнал будильника. Утром встаешь одухотворенный с таким сигналом.

----------

Alex (22.10.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Будды (мир ему)


 :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

> Очень приятно знать, что буддист интересуется арабским языком, который, несомненно, не прост для европейского голосового аппарата.


Вы знаете, я не хочу хвастаться, но арабские эмфатические и гортанные звуки мне дались очень легко, в том числе обычно являющийся камнем преткновения "айн". Причем я говорю с явным сирийским акцентом. А алфавит выучился еще в четвертом классе за неделю. Для меня лично это является неким доводом в пользу концепции перерождений, тем более, что, приезжая на Ближний Восток, я переживаю какое-то непонятное, но очень сильное ощущение, что вернулся.

----------

Aion (23.10.2012), Bob (22.10.2012), Zom (22.10.2012), Дхармананда (22.10.2012), лесник (23.10.2012), Норбу (23.10.2012), Ондрий (22.10.2012), Топпер- (23.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2012), Читтадхаммо (22.10.2012), Юань Дин (22.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

> А если хотите цитат из Корана, то таковые есть и они похлеще ветхозаветных библейских.


Справедливости ради замечу, что, хотя Коран тоже не ути-пути, ветхозаветные библейские цитаты все же куда похлеще. По сравнению с Богом Ветхого Завета Аллаh - просто пацифист какой-то.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Да, кстати, насчет всех этих казусов в Тайланде, разрушением будд в Афганистане и других подобных дел:
> все это мелочи жизни, если понять, что монотеизм всегда настроен на экспансию, на расширение территории и свержение идолов, а буддизм - на языческую пассивность и безропотное принятие Рока (В Коране есть момент, когда бедуины, представляющие собою язычников, в том числе и нас с вами, говорят: "Мы живем и мы умираем как трава, и нас убивает только Дахр (Рок)". Они не принимают возможность восстания против рока, они слагают голову перед ним. Это пассивное женское начало. В отличие от оппозиции року, религии восстания против рока, революции пророков, активного мужского начала). То есть встречается активная религия с пассивной религией. Естественно, вторая терпит поражение. Это просто чисто техническая сторона вопроса. Надо быть выше этого. Главное - основная идея религии и как ее понимаете Вы, а не внешняя сторона вещей.


Мне кажется, это оппозиция не женское vs мужское, а разумные vs бараны.

----------

Джигме (22.10.2012), Жека (23.03.2013), Наталья (23.03.2013), Сергей Ч (22.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2012)

----------


## Максимилианус

> А разве про буддизм нельзя того же сказать? Сравните изначальное учение Будды (мир ему) и дальнейшее развитие учения знаменитыми буддийскими мыслителями типа Нагарджуны? Красота дзэн, методы дзогчена, скульптуры и танка и многое другое также появляются потом и превращают буддизм в то, что мы сейчас знаем, как буддизм.


Нельзя, хотя бы про Абхидхамму. Она ведь считается самой сложной, насколько я знаю. Не все понимают, метафизика все таки.
Про "вкусные плоды"... Ведь говорится, что архаты, когда едят, чувствуют вкус, но не наслаждаются им (и не наоборот). А тут, получается, монах отказавшись от одной красивой стороны жизни,  может привязаться к другой, увлечься искусством, о каком же отречении может идти речь, если человек привязан к скульптурам и прочему.

----------

Топпер- (23.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Монотеизм всегда настроен на экспансию, на расширение территории и свержение идолов, а буддизм - на языческую пассивность и безропотное принятие Рока (В Коране есть момент, когда бедуины, представляющие собою язычников, в том числе и нас с вами, говорят: "Мы живем и мы умираем как трава, и нас убивает только Дахр (Рок)". Они не принимают возможность восстания против рока, они слагают голову перед ним. Это пассивное женское начало.


Крайне некорректное сравнение. Не знаю как там у язычников, но достаточно вспомнить слова Будды о том, что его учение "против течения" (патисотагами). А вот теисты действительно смиряются со своей участью, ибо у них на всё воля всевышнего. )




> В отличие от оппозиции року, религии восстания против рока, революции пророков, активного мужского начала). То есть встречается активная религия с пассивной религией.


Снова неверное заключение. Встречается религия ненасилия, имеющая под собой здравые и мудрые идеи, с религией, основанной исключительно на догмах, которые дают основания развития фанатизма.  Мужское и женское начала тут совершенно не причём. )

----------

Bob (22.10.2012), Tong Po (28.08.2013), Жека (23.03.2013), Наталья (23.03.2013), Топпер- (23.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

Да вообще все эти оппозиции "мужское–женское" — спекуляция. Вон в буддизме женское — пустота, а мужское — метод. А в индуизме наоборот: Шива без Шакти — шава (труп).

----------

Tong Po (28.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Вон в буддизме женское — пустота, а мужское — метод. _А в индуизме наоборот:_ Шива без Шакти — шава (труп).


Поподробнее, пожалуйста, почему наоборот?

----------


## Падма Осел

Кстати говоря про "философов".

Гейдар Джемаль:
"Я приветствовал, когда талибы расстреляли в Бамиане статуи будд. В исламском мире само понятие «язычества» производится от имени Будды. Слово «Будда» в таких языках как фарси, пушту, тюркский — обозначают просто «идол». Но Запад обожает буддизм. Он даёт им алиби. Буддизм позволяет хомячкам претендовать на духовность и «заниматься душой» будучи, по сути, бесовской падалью. Они обожают Далай-ламу. Буддизм — одна из наиболее опасных форм заблуждения, поскольку эксплуатирует некоторые моменты истины. С ним нет компромиссов. Кроме того, буддисты всегда вели войну против Ислама, и в данный момент осуществляют геноцид мусульман в Бирме (Мьянме). Ахимса в действии!"

----------

Aion (23.10.2012), Alex (23.10.2012), Bob (23.10.2012), Tong Po (28.08.2013), Джигме (22.10.2012), Кузьмич (23.10.2012), Топпер- (23.10.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Люди говорят, амидаизм, например, появился при соприкосновении буддизма с христианством.


Вообще амидаизм вырос из Индии когда там про христианство еще не знали.




> Про материалы: мне нравится философская система, построенная на довольно интересной интерпретации Корана, Гейдара Джахидовича Джемаля (см. лекции на его сайте). Нравится его вольная трактовка, без религиозной косности. Если интересно, конечно.


Вам  наверно вообще радикалы нравятся :Mad:  вот вам цитата




> Кстати говоря про "философов".
> 
> Гейдар Джемаль:
> "Я приветствовал, когда талибы расстреляли в Бамиане статуи будд. В исламском мире само понятие «язычества» производится от имени Будды. Слово «Будда» в таких языках как фарси, пушту, тюркский — обозначают просто «идол». Но Запад обожает буддизм. Он даёт им алиби. Буддизм позволяет хомячкам претендовать на духовность и «заниматься душой» будучи, по сути, бесовской падалью. Они обожают Далай-ламу. Буддизм — одна из наиболее опасных форм заблуждения, поскольку эксплуатирует некоторые моменты истины. С ним нет компромиссов. Кроме того, буддисты всегда вели войну против Ислама, и в данный момент осуществляют геноцид мусульман в Бирме (Мьянме). Ахимса в действии!"

----------

Aion (23.10.2012), Alex (23.10.2012), Bob (23.10.2012), Аньезка (23.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

> Про материалы: мне нравится философская система, построенная на довольно интересной интерпретации Корана, Гейдара Джахидовича Джемаля.


Пробежался. Знаете, не впечатлило. Вернее, впечатлило, но совсем в другую сторону. Двух Дугиных планета не вынесет! Ну и выше уже приводили интересную цитату.

Мне больше интересны гностические псевдомусульманские школы. Например, сирийские алавиты (которым в случае победы демократии в Сирии придется искать другую планету). Там очень интересное богословие с занятными параллелями (например, триада Смысл-Имя-Врата словно списана с Трикаи). Но это уже оффтоп.

----------

Bob (25.10.2012), Tong Po (28.08.2013), Жека (23.03.2013), Кузьмич (23.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2012), Юань Дин (23.10.2012)

----------

